# HALSON DESIGNS Inversion Suspension Fork w SuperStruts -- vintage/mint condition



## justcallmebill (Feb 18, 2020)

Selling an extremely rare, never used / unmounted HALSON DESIGNS Inversion Suspension Fork / aka 'The Big Black Fork' as it was called back in the day.  I challenge you to find one in this condition anywhere in the world!  There are ONLY TWO DAYS LEFT on the eBay listing... one bid from Germany so far, with many 'watchers.'









						HALSON DESIGNS Inversion Suspension Fork w SuperStruts -- vintage/mint condition  | eBay
					

Halson numbered them, and this appears to have #329 on it. I challenge you to find one in this condition anywhere in the world!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Stored in a box since the 1990s!  The original Halson elastomers were completely shot... so I've retrofitted it with a pair of rare SuperStruts (also never used) from that era.  It also includes a custom machined aluminum spacer, with elastomer preload in each stanchion, on the original issue Halson skewers.  Aside from the original elastomers, it is in mint vintage condition -- please see all pics!  Halson numbered them, and this appears to have #329 on it.  I've also included a montage of the original advertisements.  This fork accepts cantilever brakes, of course, is for 26" tires, and the 1 1/8" steerer tube is a full 10 inches long... uncut & never mounted -- perfect for that vintage rebuild!

It was part of a project that never happened.  I would love to sell this historically significant inversion suspension fork to someone that appreciates how extremely valuable it truly is...


----------

